# My 2 cents



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

Ok i am really mad right now

Why does everyboday care so much about piracy come on folks its no biggy think about it the companys making money still for example Microsoft is owned by Bill Gates hes one of the richest men on earth its not gonna make him becoe a hobo just because i copied and cracked Windows XP like come on what the ****s the big deal i bet u have kazaa or some sort of p2p file sharring program which u download music with thats piracy so why the **** should software be any different im sorry if i offend anyone but im really pissed off!!

Liam


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Why? Cause techguy says so and the last time I looked he still owned this site..


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

Stealing from the "rich" is still stealing! The law doesn't recognize the difference. Who you steal from does not matter. Just because this is a non-contact crime does not make it ok, nor does the idea that "everybody does it".


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

What part of illegal do you not understand DumbLiam...is there a reason for the name 

If you don't like it scram and go some place where they have no regard for the law

buck


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Because if the companies like Microsoft come to this site and see that we've been helping people with illegal software (which is the same as supporting illegal software), then TechGuy could get sued big time for it. He runs this site all on his own, it's his money that pays for it (and the donations, of course). If he were to get sued, it would be his money that had to cover it.

Why would you take the chance at getting sued to help people who break the law, when there are plenty of people who legally buy their stuff, and need help as well?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DumbLiam:_
> *Ok i am really mad right now
> 
> Why does everyboday care so much about piracy come on folks its no biggy think about it the companys making money still for example Microsoft is owned by Bill Gates hes one of the richest men on earth its not gonna make him becoe a hobo just because i copied and cracked Windows XP like come on what the ****s the big deal i bet u have kazaa or some sort of p2p file sharring program which u download music with thats piracy so why the **** should software be any different im sorry if i offend anyone but im really pissed off!!
> ...


As others have said--stealing is stealing.


> like come on what the ****s the big deal i bet u have kazaa or some sort of p2p file sharring program which u download music with thats piracy so why the **** should software be any different im sorry if i offend anyone but im really pissed off!!


You'll just have to stay pi$$ed off.
I don't have or use Kazaa or any other filesharing app and I've seen others post the same. 
You lose the ''bet"!
If you don't like M$-- download Linux and put your conscience to rest 
Don't like paying for entertainment, turn on a radio 

smilin' Jack Stone


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Too funny stoner


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

As a teenager Liam....now is the time for you to develop good morals and practice what you've hopefully been taught by your parents...stealing is wrong in any way, shape or form. Suppose you got a brand new car for your birthday....well should your friends be allowed to come drive it anytime they want without your permission??? Get over being po'ed and do something productive with your life.  Take care. angel

Hi Smiling Jack!  Sparky angel


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

DumbLiam Dumb
It does not impress anyone that you "Cracked XP" anyone can do a search and find keys for that Lame piece of software. It's not bragging rights I can tell you that. You admit you are a thief and ask others to come forward and say they are? Remember what kind of site this is and have some respect. People come here to try to help others and receive help. If you think you are so good with computers why don't you see if you can help someone.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

If it wasnt for Microsoft you would not have been able to post your views.
Idiot


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Just read the rules again, I should not have called you an idiot. Sorry


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

kath- you're learning:up:


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Am I?
He is not an idiot, how about misguided?


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

I am not leaning well enough, Just been called a kiddie and had a thread shut down by Acacandy.

It was nice while it lasted.
The thought police got me.
Bye


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

nah, kath . . . I just read that thread, and twas definitely not you that caused the thread to be shut down, and Candy's comments were definitely directed at the childish immaturity displayed by the other posters.

You just happened to post in there at the wrong time!!


Candy's last post in that thread said she tried to contact you, so maybe you should PM her!!


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm with the majority on this.

Stealing is stealing.

Mr. Pennybags in his big mansion and 15 cars deserves to be robbed no more than a family living in a shack.

Here is the thing as already pointed out:

Just download a Linux distro. It's free and if you have a hankering for learning things then it is a definite plus.

There is a free alternative for practically every M$ product and any other payed product. Office? use Open Office, IMHO it does the job for me.

Outlook? try Pegasus

Symantec antivirus, How about AVG?

Macafee firewall, try Sygate

Act contact manger, How about tahoe management systems?

Pop up killer iomagic.org
spam killer spam weasel
accounting software. clarisys.ca

Photo editor/viewer. irfranview

List goes on there are alot of legally free alternatives. If the paid software has the features you absolutely cannot go without then Pay for them but as I see it with all the free alternatives there is absolutely no excuse to compalin about not being able to steal.


----------

